# Eine Tabelle aus mehreren anderen Tabellen erzeugen!



## MASTERmind (13. Aug 2007)

Das folgende SQL Satement gibt mir den Inhalt von drei Tabellen in einer Tabelle allerdings in nur einer Spalte aus.
tabelle1
spalte a
text
text
text

ICh möchte aber gern sowas zurück bekommen:
tabelle1:
spalte a    spalte b   spalte c 
text          text         text


```
select Text as test1 from cds_Evocde l, cds_Especde k, cds_Prod a where a.ProdID  = k.ProdID and l.ID = k.HdrID and  a.ProdId = '1021cd' union 
select Text as test2 from cds_Evocde l, cds_Especde k, cds_Prod a where a.ProdID  = k.ProdID and l.ID = k.BodyID and  a.ProdId = '1021cd' union
select Text as test3 from cds_Evocde l, cds_Especde k, cds_Prod a where a.ProdID  = k.ProdID and l.ID = k.sectid and  a.ProdId = '1021cd'
```

Hat da jemand eine Idee?



Edit:

Oder auf einem anderen Weg:

```
select Text as neu from  cds_Evocde l join cds_Especde k on l.ID = k.HdrId  where k.ProdId = '102122'
```

Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass ich an der Stelle l.ID = k.HdrId etwas hinbekomme wie 
l.ID = k.HdrId und als neue spalte l.ID = k.BodyID und als neue spalte l.ID = k.SectID

???[/b]


----------



## SlaterB (13. Aug 2007)

ist es nicht besonders wichtig, von welcher der gejointen Tabellen Text ist?

warum läßt du die Anfragen so für sich sprechen und erläuterst nicht näher, was sie bedeuten, wie sie aufgebaut sind?

hast du von all dem keine Ahnung oder läßt du die Leute lieber selber rätseln?
(provokativ, ja, sorry, aber stimmt ja auch)



```
SELECT 
   lHdr.Text, lBody.Text, lSect.Text
FROM
   Prod a,
   Especde k,
   Evcode lHdr,
   Evcode lBody,
   Evcode lSect,
WHERE
   a.ProdId = '1021cd' and a.ProdID  = k.ProdID 
   and lHdr.ID = k.HdrID 
   and lBody.ID = k.BodyID 
   and lSect.ID = k.sectid
```


----------



## MASTERmind (13. Aug 2007)

Entschuldige wenn Infos fehlen....Also Text kommt immer aus der gleichen Tabelle nämlich "cds_Evocde" es gibt halt nur drei unterschiedliche Schlüssel einer anderen Tabelle " cds_Especde", die die id der "cds_Evocde" referenzieren!

s. mein Edit im ersten Post


----------



## MASTERmind (13. Aug 2007)

so klappt es:

```
SELECT
   lHdr.Text, lBody.Text, lSect.Text
FROM
   cds_Prod a,
   cds_Especde k,
   cds_Evocde lHdr,
   cds_Evocde lBody,
   cds_Evocde lSect
WHERE
   a.ProdId = '1021cd' and a.ProdID  = k.ProdID
   and lHdr.ID = k.HdrID
   and lBody.ID = k.BodyID
   and lSect.ID = k.sectid
```

Danke SlaterB


----------

